# Restoration Guide



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been doing a bunch of surfing on GTO's this morning and came across a review for a book on GTO restoration by Paul Zazarine. Looks like a ton of info, but is it worth having ?? It would be nice to have a book on hand to read and review. I have a similar book on Chevelle's that I get bored with and find inaccuracies because I have lived them for 42 years, but I'm way out in left field on factual technical knowledge of the Pontiac line, specifically the engines and rear axles. Is there enough technical data to help or just factory specs that I can get on the www ??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Too Many: I have that book, and it is useful to a point. There are huge holes here and there where information is missing or spotty. Also, it is a fairly old book, nowadays. Still, it is worth having, though. I would go on Amazon and buy a used one for cheap. They do turn up. 
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Too Many: I have that book, and it is useful to a point. There are huge holes here and there where information is missing or spotty. Also, it is a fairly old book, nowadays. Still, it is worth having, though. I would go on Amazon and buy a used one for cheap. They do turn up.
> Jeff


 The used ones on Amazon are only a couple bucks less than new....... Thanks for the feedback, Jeff, it sounds like the book I have on Chevelles. I guess I'll just keep my eyes open for one at swap meets and such. I may be better off with a book on building Pontiac engines. With the exception of that and the rear axle, the rest of the drivetrain/chassis/brakes is similar to, or interchangeable with the rest of the corporate line and I've got shop manuals and aftermarket books for all that. 
OK, I talked myself out of it for now.........carry on......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, the book is about casting numbers, radio options, etc. You won't find wiring diagrams or engine building tips. Check out any Jim Hand articles on Pontiac engines on line.....they're on the 'net, and they are excellent. You'll learn all the quirks, and won't make many mistakes!!! A GTO is very similar to a Chevelle, Skylark, Culass, etc. as you already know. I would recommend a '67 Pontiac Tempest chassis manual over the resto guide. Much more helpful....


----------

